# Prop for Vantage w/ 90 zuke



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What prop do you have now?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I am running the Suzuki SS 19p 3 blade which Adam recommended and I think it sits right in the middle and maybe good for what you are looking for. I have never really looked at rpms at different mph but i would guess at 4000 rpm id would be doing around 26 mph. I am typically only looking my speed and staring at FMT. WOT i am doing 36 at 5800 trimmed all the way down and tabs about half way. All 3 of my batteries are the back 2 hatches and I run a pedestal console.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> What prop do you have now?


I don’t remember the diameter, but it is a 21 pitch. I bought it from Baumann’s in Houston. Ran that sucker for 17 years and it’s a champ.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

csnaspuck said:


> I am running the Suzuki SS 19p 3 blade which Adam recommended and I think it sits right in the middle and maybe good for what you are looking for. I have never really looked at rpms at different mph but i would guess at 4000 rpm id would be doing around 26 mph. I am typically only looking my speed and staring at FMT. WOT i am doing 36 at 5800 trimmed all the way down and tabs about half way. All 3 of my batteries are the back 2 hatches and I run a pedestal console.


Tabs half way down? Do you need to trim down to avoid porpoising?


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Pope said:


> Tabs half way down? Do you need to trim down to avoid porpoising?


Correct and only guessing it is half way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pope said:


> Tabs half way down? Do you need to trim down to avoid porpoising?


It gets the stern out of the water and on lots of boats you’ll get your best speed this way.
Bottom line is you need a prop that you have to really work to hit the outboard’s max RPM even if you don’t run max RPM much or at all. You want the outboard cruising within the “power band” and not struggling because you are over propped.


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It gets the stern out of the water and on lots of boats you’ll get your best speed this way.
> Bottom line is you need a prop that you have to really work to hit the outboard’s max RPM even if you don’t run max RPM much or at all. You want the outboard cruising within the “power band” and not struggling because you are over propped.


 That is what I thought, but I have been reading quite a few archived posts where guys are bringing the tabs up to get the hull to air out. Essentially, tabbing down hard out of the hole and then brining them up to eventually let the sponsons do a lot of the work. 
I've also read the shaft on the zuke 90 is substantial enough to turn a pretty wide (up to 14) diameter prop.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

I’m running a 115 on a VHP and until I get over about 49-50mph that hull won’t get on the paid and “air out” 
Also these boats are known to porpoise really bad in general. Everything has to be dialed for my rig to run with the tabs all the way up. You’re on the right track though when I changed props on my 115 it made the boat performance change drastically. I’m not saying it can’t be done but I think it will be challenging to get that boat to air out with a 90. Fuel efficiency should be fairly easy to dial in though


----------

